# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  YOUTUBE EXPLOITE LA TORTURE DES ANIMAUX

## Petite Etoile

Une pétition de Lady Freethinker dénonce les diffusions de torture et faux sauvetages d'animaux dont ce réseau social tire largement profit.

J'ai moi-même vu des vidéos de sauvetages de chiens et de chats scénarisés et qui laissaient peu de doute sur le destin funeste des pauvres innocents tombés entre leurs mains et filmés. 

Bref, si vous pouviez faire tourner cette pétition et la signer largement, ce serait déja un pas pour les animaux.
Merci.


https://ladyfreethinker.org/?utm_sou...m_medium=Email

----------


## aurore27

signée et ptg

----------


## Jo_77

Ah purée oui j'avais exposé le problème des faux sauvetages mais c'est bien ignoble de voir les chiffres qui englobent le reste comme les combats, la captivité (et d'ailleurs c'est pas de la torture directe mais les vidéos d'animaux sauvages mignons en captivité pullulent, et franchement ça n'aide pas la cause animale), la chasse, etc.. 

Je sais bien que les premiers responsables sont le public, avide d'images sensationnelles, mais YouTube (et autres) ont la responsabilité du contenu qu'ils hébergent. J'aimerais vraiment que la violence sur les animaux y soit bannie. Ah ça les américains sont prompts à virer le porno à la vue du grand public mais la violence, ils raffolent... -_-

J'y crois pas tellement mais bon ça ne coûte rien de signer une pétition, merci pour le lien.

----------

